
UK admits it spied illegally for 17 years, is sorry, won't stop - doener
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/17/13305270/uk-illegal-surveillance-gchq-investigatory-powers-tribunal
======
alistproducer2
Once governments drop even the pretense of the rule of law, bad things start
to happen. You get a populace susceptible obviously crazy demagogues and that
usually doesn't end well.

